# Modern Arnis in Russia



## Dieter (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello

here are YouTube Clips form the recent Modern Arnis congress that took place in Russia 7th to 13th of December 2007.
It was a Worldwide Family of Modern Arnis (WFMA) event.
GM Rene Tongson, GM Cristino Vasquez and myself were teaching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioBXT0PQZVg&feature=user




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOg1NTJa_vM&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA9dJNVOUAM&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txr4ynZoQQg&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlcehMG4cEU&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJhW4hhfdZE&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgYru3fMDFM&feature=user

Next week I will be in Israel teaching a seminar and in April I will teach the 1st Modern Arnis Seminar (to my knowledge) in the Ukrain, in Dnepopetrovsk.

Greetings


Dieter Knüttel
Datu and Senior Master of Modern Arnis


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2008)

Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Dieter good job and keep on training.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 23, 2008)

Dieter

Thanks for sharing the YouTube links.

Looks like it was an excellent camp.

Mark


----------

